# New glock



## switchback (Mar 1, 2009)

This is my first pistol. I have shot them but never owned one. I went to the gun show today and picked up the new G22 rtf (rough texture frame). They only have them in the G22 moldel right now. Haven't even got a chance to shoot it yet. Now I'm looking to order my ar stuff.


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice gun!

Looking for a carry Glock myself. My HK is just a tad to big.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 2, 2009)

ooooowwweeeeeeee nice

how much did you pick that up for? any price difference for it bein at a gunshow?


----------



## switchback (Mar 2, 2009)

It was $499 plus tax...$545. Same price as the regular G22 with (10 round clips, I think). Mine has 2 15 round clips. Cabela's and Academy have the regular G22 for 537 plus tax, but don't know when they will be getting the new rtf's.


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice gun, you'll love it. I carried that gun as a duty weapon the last 8 or so years before I retired. Still have it, but a little big for concealed carry. Might sell it and just carry my .380 or buy a smaller .40 ???


----------



## switchback (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, finally got to go put some rounds thru the pistol after work. The fartherthest you can shoot at the range is 10 yds or 30 feet. I haven't shot a pistol at all in about 15 years. With that said, here are my first 30 rds at 21 feet and the second is 20rds at 30 feet.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 4, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> Nice gun, you'll love it. I carried that gun as a duty weapon the last 8 or so years before I retired. Still have it, but a little big for concealed carry. Might sell it and just carry my .380 or buy a smaller .40 ???



get you a glock 27... subcompact .40 - I can put it in my front pants pocket and it's hard to make it out... I carry it in an inside the pants holster in my lower back - works like a top!

i've also got an ankle holster - but I can't keep it from sliding, so I need to make sure I'm wearing my boots before using tha that holster... 

I'll take pics of it tomorrow night - 

By the way - that is a sa-weet glock you have.. I want to get a little larger, but I think I'm going to get one of the Colt 45's next


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 5, 2009)

hey russ what brand holster do you have (inside lower back)

ive seen um on tv but forgot the websight and have been looking for something like that


----------



## russ010 (Mar 5, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> hey russ what brand holster do you have (inside lower back)
> 
> ive seen um on tv but forgot the websight and have been looking for something like that



I don't remember, but I'll look tonight when i get home and take a pic of it...

I got it almost 5 years ago offline...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Mar 5, 2009)

The first year on duty i carried a glock 21. Thought it was okay, until i picked up the new Smith and Wesson M&P model.... it was making love to my hand as i held it hahah i have to pick the M&P over the glock now a days.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's my Glock 27.. I fell in love with it while I was in Afghanistan... and personal reasons are why I always have one with me - very accurate and do well in close quarters... edit** that last sentence didn't sound right - it became my new best friend overseas a few times... make sense?







This is a Galco Holster... you can find this particular one here: https://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=1756&GunID=51 (you can also search just your particular glock for all the different holsters they make.. they have a TON - they are pricey, but they are high quality and take FOREVER to break in..)





















This is my newest addition.. Fobus paddle holster - my favorite when "super" concealed is not warranted... 






notice how tight it sits to the body while inside the pants..






mag extenders for pinky are almost a must - especially if you have big hands






And here are the trijicon night sites... I couldn't focus the camera on them well enough, but dang if they don't glow.


----------



## poolie (Mar 5, 2009)

Russ, that 27 is sweet looking. the frame is about as small as you can get and still feel comfortable in your hands.


----------



## switchback (Mar 6, 2009)

I like the 27 and would like to get a carry weapon later on but wanted a full size for my first. 

Going to the gun show tomorrow to see about 2 more clips and bulk ammo. Plus to my surprise...my girlfriend even expressed an interest in maybe wanting a little pistol for herself. This is a person that never liked even being around them. There may be hope after all...LOL!!!!


----------



## russ010 (Mar 6, 2009)

switchback said:


> .my girlfriend even expressed an interest in maybe wanting a little pistol for herself. This is a person that never liked even being around them. There may be hope after all...LOL!!!!



Let her try the 27... as bad as I hate to say it - my wife can out shoot me with my 27, and I've qualified expert 6 times that I've had to do refresher's for military... there's no kick to it at all, but it's loud as hell


----------

